# 26 HP Briggs With Oil Leak



## usa67vet (May 16, 2016)

I have a 26 HP, twin cylinder Briggs engine, in a sears 5000 lawn tractor, with an engine oil leek that leaks oil onto the exaust pipe and smoke's. I have replaced the head gasket on the head where it looks like the oil is leaking but it still leaks and smoke's. Any suggestions?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi usa67vet :wave:

I've moved your thread to the 'Automotive Centre' - 'Smnall Engines' forum, hopefully you'll have better luck getting a reply :wink:


Wishing you a happy Memorial Day :thumb:


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Need model type to look up the engine. 

But when you said replaced the head gasket are you saying you replace the head gasket and use RTV to seal the valve cover or did you just replaced the valve cover gasket?


----------

